

Shorten your own URLs - aqrashik
http://blog.pilsch.com/past/2009/6/7/shorten_your_own_damn_urls/

======
mooism2
There is a variant of base64 suitable for use in URIs, which is easier than
all that tedious mucking about with base62.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base64#URL_applications>

